# Getting out of my timeshare presentation in hawaii



## ethans (Nov 25, 2013)

Does anyone know how I can get out of my timeshare presentation at DRI. We bought a sampler in Hawaii and booked to go back with our sampler pts. We just went to a presentation in Lake Tahoe and it was pretty bad. I hate the high pressure and someone getting angry at you cause you won't hand over the credit card right then. The high pressure is ridiculous. Before I call and try and get out of my presentation when we go to Maui is there anything I should know?


----------



## Karen G (Nov 25, 2013)

ethans said:


> Before I call and try and get out of my presentation when we go to Maui is there anything I should know?


Is it a requirement that you attend a presentation in order to use the sampler points? If not, then just don't go.

If it is a requirement to attend, just don't ask any questions and continue to say no to every offer.


----------



## ethans (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah the presentation is required or I get charged the rack rate not my points BUT it says on my sampler contract that some states by law don't require me to go and I won't get penalized. Of course it doesn't tell me what states. Is Hawaii one of those wonderful states?


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Play It Safe*



ethans said:


> Yeah the presentation is required or I get charged the rack rate not my points BUT it says on my sampler contract that some states by law don't require me to go and I won't get penalized. Of course it doesn't tell me what states. Is Hawaii one of those wonderful states?



I would just go and have fun with it. Don't ask too many questions if any. If you just went to a presentation and you've already made the decision to  not buy, then stick to that. They will give up and you will be on your way. 

I go to the presentations. It's never a sweat. I say no. They try to convince me a bit, but they get the picture.  Put your phone on the timer and have it ring when the time is up.  Be polite but firm up front about your time constraints. Have fun and don't stress out about something that YOU have full control over.  The pressure is not on YOU. It is on THEM. 

You will be in Hawaii. Enjoy!


----------



## artringwald (Nov 26, 2013)

Bring a print out of resale prices for the resort you're visiting to help convince them that you have no intention to buy. Don't be responsive to any small talk they try and make. The first thing they usually do is to become your best buddy. Awkward silence is your friend.


----------



## cgeidl (Nov 26, 2013)

*Get out fast*

Tell them you are very interested providing they can beat the price you can buy on the resale market.we bought four Hawaii Weeks at $500 each and just mention you are interested if they can beat that price. I always say at check in at the desk that I am setting my watch for the maximum time.that way if the rep is late you have told them when you wil leave. 
We have been out  a couple of times in less than 20 minutes. Why should the rep waste their time?


----------

